# Duck blind...



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Duck blind is up and all brushed in. Youth season should be fun! Can't wait for Opening Day!!


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks good. i missed the deadline for the mosquito blind drawing


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

It would be interesting to see a step by step how this went up. I have never made a duck blind and usually just sit in the weeds


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I would say "nice blind" but I don't see it !


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks nice!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing like watching birds hit the water.


----------



## Aj2223 (May 20, 2016)

nice looking blind, season right around the corner!


----------

